# Saddle Spring Replacement



## Rides4Fun (Mar 12, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the group and was wondering if it is hard to replace the rear spring on a long spring prewar Persons saddle, assuming that the nuts remove freely?  Do you need any type of compression tool or procedure, or is it a bolt-off bolt-on process?

Thank you for reading my post and any advice you may be able to offer!

Rides4Fun


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 12, 2017)

P.S.....in looking at my saddle further, I am suspecting that the lower spring may be the hardest to handle since it seems that is is more tightly compressed and you need to remove it first before taking off the upper spring which seems to be under less compression ?  Thanks for any insights or experience that can be offered!

Rides4Fun


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 12, 2017)

they're usually not under tension, can we see some pics?


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you for your prompt response.   Attached is a photo of the saddle and the broken spring is on the right.  Sorry, I couldn't post the pic until today and look forward to further comment on replacing the spring.

Rides4Fun


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 14, 2017)

I think the lower one is just shaped in a tighter looking bundle. I dont think it is under any pressure or anything


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you.  the upper and lower spring mate at the same point where the horizontal bolt connects through them both.  Appreciate your comment!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2017)

It will come right apart when the nuts are unscrewed.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you, rustjunkie.....this gives me some confidence!


----------



## RustySprockets (Mar 29, 2017)

The loose coils compress; the tight coils extend.  When nobody is seated on the saddle, the springs are just kinda...neutral.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Mar 31, 2017)

RustySprockets said:


> The loose coils compress; the tight coils extend.  When nobody is seated on the saddle, the springs are just kinda...neutral.




Thank you for sharing your insights...very helpful!


----------

